# 4 Frame Nuc boxes



## Clayton Huestis (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi all,

Planing on making 4 frame nuc boxes from deeps with 1x division down the center. Is there a good reason why ppl make specialized bottom boards for these? Seems like screwing a piece of plywood to bottom of the boxes would be cheaper and more cost effective. Then just drilling entrances on opposite ends? Plan on using grain bags for inner covers. Am I overlooking something here as to why I shouldn't try this method? Maybe tougher to clean out?

Clay


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Some deeps don't have much of a beespace on the bottom. You might want space for queen cells to hang down.


----------



## Wisnewbee (Apr 8, 2011)

When I made my mating nucs out of medium boxes I added a 3/8" rim to the bottom before adding the plywood bottom to maintain the bee space.

Wisnewbee
Honey Luv Farm


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

Some people also take a standard bottom and adapt the underside to fit a deep divided into 2 nucs.
That way you just flip the bottom board over for nucs and flip it back for a full 10 or 8 frame hive.
Same bottom board fits both needs.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

I've done exactly that before, and it's quick and easy and works, but you squash an occasional bee. I pretty much quit doing it when I squashed a nice queen that had been laying about a week.


----------



## Clayton Huestis (Jan 6, 2013)

I like the reversible bottom board idea guys I have a plan in mind for them. Thanks for the info and ideas.

Clay


----------

